# When to stop feeding tadpoles



## geoff200 (May 31, 2010)

Please can someone point me to a suitable thread. I have searched and read sticky's but cannot find much useful info.

My question is this:

Is it correct that as tadpole metamorphosise they stop eating and develope instead by absorbing their tails?

At which poing should I stop feeding my D. tinc Ayopock tadpoles?

Currently they have small back legs but have yet to develope the front legs.

If they stop feeding I feel therr is a danger of poluting the water with uneaten food.

I feel this subject needs to be covered in a sticky. Apologies if it already is! If so can someone point me in the right direction.

Cheers Geoff.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

When the front legs pop, they will not take food anymore.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I should probably add, that they will still have a tail. A lot of people don't feed flies until a few days after they come out of the water. You can probably tell when they are ready to eat flies, as their tail will be absorbed.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeepers is correct.
Once the front legs pop, they will no longer eat until their tail is completely absorbed. 
This will generally take 3-7 days.
Afterwards, depending on the species, you can begin feeding them either springtails (thumbnails) or melo fruit flies.


----------

